# Hardest bow to tune?



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

What bow was the hardest for you to tune? For me it is hands down the PSE Xforces. Especially the X6, i have never had a bow so hard to tune as this one. Every one i have touched has been a bear. Just curious which bow was your worst nightmare.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*AR Velocity*

It was a bear to tune.

Mostly because I never had split limb bow. But on top of that, each limb was independently adjustable.


----------



## tenacity21 (Mar 5, 2007)

I have no idea why, but a 101st Airbourne by bowtech. 

~Dustin


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

Diamond Stud by Bowtech. I got there eventually, but it wasn't a pretty process.


----------



## buckjunkey (Mar 22, 2010)

It would have to be the Air Raid for me.


----------



## millerarchery (Dec 27, 2005)

completepassthu said:


> For me it is hands down the PSE Xforces. Especially the X6, i have never had a bow so hard to tune as this one. Every one i have touched has been a bear. Just curious which bow was your worst nightmare.


I agree with the X-Force GX, it is by far the worst, my 08 HF was alot better.


----------



## kbuck546 (Aug 3, 2009)

X Force for me was a bear to tune and had terrible cam lean on bottom cam


----------



## TsavoCreek (Jan 24, 2006)

*Pse*

The 2 PSE bows I've had (neither in the last 5 years though) were tough to tune.


----------



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

I had a Bowtech Old Glory that simply wouldn't tune no matter what. I had a porpoising that I simply could not get rid of. Don't know why as I have never heard anyone say that they had any problem tuning this particular bow?


----------



## Camp (May 30, 2010)

*Tune for bow*

The guy behind the bow, needs to get tuned, the bow is the tool,


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Camp said:


> The guy behind the bow, needs to get tuned, the bow is the tool,


Good reply. If you have the knowledge to work on a particular bow and have working knowledge of the equipment on the bow and know arrows then tuning one is fairly straight forward.


----------



## millerarchery (Dec 27, 2005)

SonnyThomas said:


> Good reply. If you have the knowledge to work on a particular bow and have working knowledge of the equipment on the bow and know arrows then tuning one is fairly straight forward.


If you guys are that good you could make a lot of money fixing everybodys bow and shooter problems on here.


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

millerarchery said:


> If you guys are that good you could make a lot of money fixing everybodys bow and shooter problems on here.


Best quote i have read in a long time. There are always alot of so called know it alls. For those of you that think it is the person behind the bow and not the bow that is difficult to tune; let me say that myself and others have not yet reached your status of master tuner yet. There are, have been, and will be bows that will not tune well or at all for different reasons.


----------



## snoodcrusher (Jul 9, 2007)

Completepassthru, I second your comments! I whole heartedly agree with everything you said. There are an aweful lot of EXPERTS here!


----------



## chaz z7 (Jul 13, 2010)

how do you actually start tuning your bow


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

completepassthu said:


> Best quote i have read in a long time. There are always alot of so called know it alls. For those of you that think it is the person behind the bow and not the bow that is difficult to tune; let me say that myself and others have not yet reached your status of master tuner yet. There are, have been, and will be bows that will not tune well or at all for different reasons.


I'm a know it all but I forgot most of it. :mg:

I had a high country solocam called "the bow". It was their first solocam they made and it was the first solocam I bought. The best it would do was rip a 6" tear through the paper. Straight up and down tear. I messed with this bow for a while and finally had a brain storm. I traded it for a hoyt enticer.


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

Yep, there are those bows that are just what they are. I have friend that has a Bowtech Brigadier that will not tune even with a Hooter Shooter. He sent it back to Bowtech. He said there was an issue with the roller guard.


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

Not to hijack but to refine a little.....

Which one do you cringe at when it come through your door knowing that the process will be long and filled with 4-letter words? LOL!

There are plenty of hard ones for me but I always seem to enjoy a bow that I have either not shot or not seen before. I like those the best....to start with anyway!:wink:


----------



## ats (Jul 20, 2007)

Camp said:


> The guy behind the bow, needs to get tuned, the bow is the tool,


some designs are inherently easier to tune than others. Some designs are not very well thought out. I had particular bow in my hands a year ago that had a straight cable guard with a funny size that would not accept any offset guard that I could find. It pulled the cables so far over that you could clear a mack truck, but really torqued the riser. I don't care how much cam lean you purposely induced or what you did that bow would not tune like that. :sad:


----------



## Standbanger (Jun 15, 2010)

Switchback XT left tear would not go away no matter who shot it or tuned it several very trusted tuners couldn't do it.


----------



## tutone500 (Feb 19, 2009)

All my wifes low poundage bows lol. Her Admiral is the worst out an AM32 and Choas, still wont paper tune with 800 spine arrow at #40 Just waiting for Tap to make more shoot thrus :thumbs_up


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

jtascone said:


> I had a Bowtech Old Glory that simply wouldn't tune no matter what. I had a porpoising that I simply could not get rid of. Don't know why as I have never heard anyone say that they had any problem tuning this particular bow?


When that bow first came out, my friend who is a very good bow mechanic, had one that he couldn't tune. He finally sent it back to BT. At the time he mentioned that he thought that it was a limb problem.


----------



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

Hoyt


----------



## peter rogers (Nov 1, 2008)

timing an APA 2 cam 1 twist to much 1/2 twist not enough??


----------



## Bow pro (Mar 4, 2009)

*^^^^^^^^^^^*

Sound's like the string's and cable's were built with too tight of a twist ratio on the APA to begin with. This can be a real headache!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2006)

Camp said:


> The guy behind the bow, needs to get tuned, the bow is the tool,


Not necessarily... I had an 08 Bowtech Allegiance that was a lemon... took two months to throw the towel in... centershot wasn't achievable at all... sent it to bowtech and they agreed. sent me a tribute.

In this case the "tool" was sent to market before the kinks were worked out..


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Been tuning and tweaking on bows since I was 12yrs old, PSE, Hoyt, Bowtech/Diamond, Bear, Martin , High Country, Jennings, Browning are the easiest for me to tune quickly, Its always the shooter that needs tuned rather than the bow, Even a very poorly set-up bow will put an arrow in the same hole at 20yds, arrow may corkscrew on the way down but it will do it, In the hands of a un-tuned archer even a highly tweaked bow will not, You can tune and tweak the crap out of one but if the idiot behind the wheel can't do the same thing everytime then its going to be a wash, though a highly tuned, properly tuned bow will be more forgiving it will still be a wash in the hands of the blind, lol


----------



## WithoutWarning (Jan 26, 2010)

peter rogers said:


> timing an APA 2 cam 1 twist to much 1/2 twist not enough??


Touche !
I finally had to settle with the bottom
cam contacting about 1/16-1/8" before the top.
Those cams are SO agressive, it almost
seems like you have to hold your tounge in
the right spot or you aren't going to get it.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Back in the day,any bow with a wood riser.Before offset arrow shelfs.One comes to mind,the Browning Exploder, I mean Explorer.LOL


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

Your own is the hardest to tune:wink:


----------

